# Video of my Amtrak vacation



## stntylr (Aug 21, 2011)

I shot over 4 hours of video on my trip. This video is a collection of screeen shots from every video segment I shot.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 21, 2011)

stntylr said:


>


:hi: Good stuff Stan!  Thanks for sharing! How tired were you doing the Eastern Loop with No Stopovers??


----------



## bobnabq (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks. The greenery makes me homesick for my native PA. It's the one thing that hits me when I get out of Albuquerque.

Can I assume Pennsylvania Station is NYC?

What was your itinerary and what camera did you use?

By the way, I posted a comment on YouTube, but it's under the name I use there....MongoMoss.


----------



## bobnabq (Aug 21, 2011)

This is a good example of what great folks we have on this forum.

They share their experiences and are always willing to help, offer advice, or just befriend each other.

:hi:


----------



## stntylr (Aug 21, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> Thanks. The greenery makes me homesick for my native PA. It's the one thing that hits me when I get out of Albuquerque.
> 
> Can I assume Pennsylvania Station is NYC?
> 
> ...


The underground part is NYC Penn station at 1:30m AM. The other Penn Station shown is Baltimore.

I went on the TE to Chicago, Capitol Limited to Washington, Acela to Baltimore, Northeast Regional to Boston, Lake Shore Limited to Chicago and the TE back home.


----------



## stntylr (Aug 21, 2011)

jimhudson said:


>


I slept in coach for five straight nights. Can you guess how tired I was?


----------



## Everydaymatters (Aug 22, 2011)

stntylr said:


> I slept in coach for five straight nights. Can you guess how tired I was?


Five nights! Did you _ever_ feel even remotely rested?


----------



## stntylr (Aug 23, 2011)

For the true train video fan. Here is part one of my video record of my Amtrak vacation.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 23, 2011)

stntylr said:


>


:hi: Good job as usual Stan! And why does this look so familiar? :lol: Looking forward to the rest of your Trip! Im still blown away by 5 straight nights in Coach!


----------



## stntylr (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I really didn't sleep much on the Northeast Regional. I wanted to see NYP and of course The Traveler's KIN.


----------



## stntylr (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's some more trip video.


----------



## stntylr (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## stntylr (Aug 25, 2011)




----------

